# Felge e.g.30 und sl e.g.30



## horaz (16. Mai 2022)

Ich hab den Tick mal eine Newmen-Felge fahren zu wollen und hab mir verschiedene davon auf der Hersteller-Seite angesehen.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass für die E.G.30 und die SL E.G.30 nicht nur das gleiche Gewicht angegeben wird, auch der "Einsatzzweck" scheint der gleiche zu sein,
Der eine Unterschied ist wohl, dass die SL aus 6069 Alu sind und die "nur" E.G.30 aus 6061.
Ich bin ein wirklich schlechter Google-Sucher (meine Suchbegriffe taugen nie) und konnte wenig zu den verschiedenen Alu-Versionen finden, aber der UVP-Preisunterschied sind 30€ pro Felge. Das sind im Grunde über den Daumen 30% von oben nach unten.
Lohnt sich da die SL, oder greift man eher zu der ohne "SL"?


----------



## AndiST (1. Juni 2022)

Würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horaz (1. Juni 2022)

Hilft nicht wirklich weiter, aber ich hab nicht lang auf eine Antwort gewartet und die günstigen E.G.30 gekauft in 29" und 27", da ich selbst einspeichen und keine Perlen vor Säue werfen will.
Der Newmen-Schriftzug und die Markierung am Ventilloch sind bei diesen Felgen geklebt. Die SL auf den Produktfotos scheinen "bedruckt" zu sein (Keine Ahnung welches Verfahren oder wie es heißen könnte).

Edit: Bei der SL "sind [es] keine normalen Aufkleber sondern waterslide decals" (Beitrag von MG von 2017, hat sich vielleicht geändert)

Meine 29er wog 580 g (statt den angegebenen 590 g) und die 27er 541 g (statt 550 g), ohne Aufkleber 2-3 g weniger.
Gefahren bin ich sie noch nicht, da ich noch auf die Naben warte und dann auf die Speichen.


----------



## horaz (1. Juni 2022)

Hab das vorher noch gar nicht verglichen, aber auf der Newmen-Seite hat die E.G.35 mit oder ohne SL auch das gleiche Gewicht.
Aber die A.30 wiegt mit SL in 29" laut Angabe 30 g weniger.
Vielleicht ist es doch das Gewicht....


----------



## Felger (2. Juni 2022)

6069 ist hald härter. Bekommt schwerer Dellen und verzieht sich nicht so leicht


----------



## AndiST (2. Juni 2022)

Ich bin eigentlich auch davon ausgegangen, dass das SL für "super light" steht. Ich stehe vor der Whal zwischen EX1700 und den EG30 (oder Kombi aus eg30 und a30).

Wobei die EG30 ohne SL habe ich gar nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## horaz (11. Juni 2022)

Sorry für die späte Antwort. Ich habe die E.G. 30  von bike24 und da sind sie momentan - zumindest in 29" - zu kaufen.


----------



## AndiST (12. Juni 2022)

Servus, danke für deine Antwort. Habe beim Bikelaedele einen Laufradsatz konfiguriert, der laut meiner Recherchen hoffentlich für meinen Einsatzzweck passen sollte. Hope Naben + SL A30 vorne und SL EG 30 hinten mit Sapim Race Speichen... kann es kaum erwarten !


----------



## horaz (13. Juni 2022)

Danke für Deine Antwort! Das bike-laedle kannte ich noch nicht!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (20. Juni 2022)

Wie die Forensuche verrät:

Die ohne SL hat die weichere, dellenanfällige Legierung.







						Suchergebnisse für Anfrage: newmen sl unterschied
					






					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## bone0815 (20. Juni 2022)

6061 vs 6069(alloy) aluminum - Pinkbike Forum
					

6061 vs 6069(alloy) aluminum in Mechanics' Lounge




					m.pinkbike.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TraceS54 (24. Juni 2022)

AndiST schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich auch davon ausgegangen, dass das SL für "super light" steht. Ich stehe vor der Whal zwischen EX1700 und den EG30 (oder Kombi aus eg30 und a30).
> 
> Wobei die EG30 ohne SL habe ich gar nicht mehr gefunden.


Ich fahre diese Kombi aktuell auf meinem Spindrift und LightEmtb 


Mixed SL-A.30 28H + SL-E.G.30 32H auf Hope Pro4 ca. 1900g

29" SL-A30 32h + SL-E.G.30 32h auf i9 Hydra =1996g

Bin zufrieden mit den Laufrädern. Fallen nicht negativ auf und machen auch gröbere Misshandlungen bisher klaglos mit.


----------



## horaz (24. Juni 2022)

Danke für Eure Antworten!

@Felger und @bone0815: Ihr habe natürlich vollkommen recht, aber dass das eben so ist war irgendwie nicht so befriedigend.


JohSch schrieb:


> Wie die Forensuche verrät:


Tja, die Suche... Die mag mich nicht. In der Beziehung bin ich ein DAU. Aber ich lasse mich gerne belehren und dank Dir für die Erleuchtung:


JohSch schrieb:


> Die ohne SL hat die weichere, dellenanfällige Legierung.


Das war der Moment, an dem meine Hand gegen die Stirn geklatscht ist.
Bisschen blöd, aber "Legierung" war das Zauberwort.
Ich habe mich mit diesen Alu-Zahlen nie beschäftigt. War für mich immer eher Voodoo und Marketing, obwohl es vollkommen logisch und einsichtig sein sollte, dass es um Legierungen geht.

Habe dann tatsächlich noch diesen Link gefunden:
https://grove.bike/blogs/tech/alloys-aint-alloysDie Erklärung kommt mMn zwar etwas zaubertrankmässig rüber, reicht mir aber.

Fazit für Dummies (wie mich):
Newmen hat die Vorteile der Alulegierung 6069 gegenüber Alu 6061 genutzt um die SL A. 30 gegen die A. 30 etwas leichter, aber stabiler zu machen. Bei der SL E.G. 30 haben sie das Alu 6069 nicht genutzt, um diese leichter, aber um einiges stabiler zu bekommen, als die "nur" E.G. 30 aus der Alulegierung 6061.


----------



## horaz (24. Juni 2022)

Ich habe die E.G. 30 inzwischen eingespeicht (Fun-Works-Naben und CX-Ray; 1850g) und bin sehr zufrieden. Natürlich erstmal nur von dem Ergebnis des ersten selbst eingespeichten Laufradsatzes.
Aber auch die Fahrten machen Spaß.

Nebenbei: Auf den günstigen Felgen sind einfache Aufkleber, die sich leicht lösen lassen. Das sollte allerdings kaum ein Argument für den Kauf sein.

Bisher hatte ich einen Fun-Works-Track-Mack-Laufradsatz von actionsports, der vollkommen in Ordnung war und ist (1836g).
Selbstverständlich bin ich der Überzeugung, dass mein neuer Laufradsatz mit den Newmen-Felgen besser und stabiler ist. Allerdings bin ich damit erst zirka 80km gefahren und habe ihn noch nicht wirklich artgerecht bewegt. Geschwindigkeit, lose Steine, Wurzeln und kleine Sprünge - mehr gibt's auf meiner Hausrunde nicht. Heftiger gibt's höchstens einmal im Monat (Der Track-Mack-Satz hat sich dort aber schon bestens bewährt).

Trotzdem gehe ich davon aus, dass der Newmen-Satz mein Enduro-Laufradsatz wird (160mm Coil).
Den Track-Mack-Satz werde ich auf AM-Ride umspeichen als Laufradsatz für AM/Trail (140mm Air; ~1710g - ich denke mehr Stabilität brauche ich auf meiner Hausrunde nicht).

Und wenn die 6061 E.G. 30 im Enduro nicht halten, werde ich sie eben auf SL E.G. 30 umspeichen.

Falls das nötig werden sollte, werde ich hier berichten und vor allem warum.

Nochmal Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## schnellerpfeil (1. Juli 2022)

Abgesehen, das ein Produktmanager bei seinen OE Lieferanten auf den letzten Cent schauen muss, sehe ich überhaupt keinen Sinn darin, die Felgen ohne SL zu verbauen. Es ist ja nicht so, das die einfach nur billiger sind, man bekommt ja auch viel weniger Felge für etwas weniger Geld. 
Weniger stabil, pre-anodized...Bei mir würden die Laufradsätze 40€ weniger kosten. Ist ein schlechter Deal finde ich.


----------



## horaz (3. Juli 2022)

@schnellerpfeil : Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.


schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so, das die einfach nur billiger sind, man bekommt ja auch viel weniger Felge für etwas weniger Geld.
> Weniger stabil,


Gerade wegen des Verhältnisses von Deinem "viel weniger" zu dem "etwas weniger" habe ich oben am Start meine Frage formuliert.
Das hier im Forum - damit meine ich sicher nicht speziell Dich - immer wiederkehrende Mantra vom "ist halt besser", "ist halt stabiler", "ist halt leichter" erinnert mich zu sehr an die schnelle laute Herta - aber sorry für mein abschweifen.
Ich hatte halt gehofft, es hätte schon jemanden gegeben, der was berichten könnte in der Art: "Mit der E.G. 30 an dieser Kante voll die Delle, ist mit der SL an dieser Stelle nur ne kleine Schwelle." (Vielleicht etwas ausführlicher.)



schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> pre-anodized...


Ich habe mich bis zu Deiner Antwort wirklich nicht dafür interessiert, was dieses pre-anodized bedeutet, denn es klang mir immer zu sehr nach Marketingsprech. Und es ist mir auch bei meiner Suche nach den Unterschieden von Alu 6061 und 6069 nicht ins Auge gesprungen.
Inzwischen habe ich herausgefunden, dass es anscheinend beide Legierungen (nicht zwangsläufig die Felgen) pre-anodized gibt. Natürlich mag der Preis der Felgen darauf hindeuten, aber - und ich würde es wirklich nur gerne wissen, ich will Dich nicht beleidigen und in keine Ecke drängen - wie kommst Du zu Deiner Erkenntnis bzgl der SL und dem pre-anodized?

Zum Schluss, aber noch der Punkt, den ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen kann:


schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Bei mir würden die Laufradsätze 40€ weniger kosten. Ist ein schlechter Deal finde ich.


Welche 40 € meinst Du in Bezug zu welchem anderen LRS oder schlechten Deal?

Ich kann nur mutmaßen, kann Dir aber versichern, dass ich inzwischen weiß, dass es kaum einen Sinn ergibt, sich als Endkunde einen preiswerten Laufradsatz selbst aufzubauen zu wollen.
Bei entsprechenden Highend-Teilen sieht die Welt m.E. anders aus


----------

